# Oil pressure low, temperature high! Help?



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

A little history first, about 3 weeks ago I picked up an 81 Rabbit convertible. Runs great and all. Then about a week ago I found a 91 Cabriolet (Etienne Aigner edition) and picked that up as well. Well, the first time I drove it was last Friday. I took it down to Maryland for the Club H20 bbq, a total of 320 miles (160 miles each way). I noticed that after about a few miles of driving the oil temperature needle was a little on the high side 120-150, whereas my 81 vert always stays in the middle. The second thing was the oil pressure gauge would read between 1-2bar at 2000-3000 RPM and dangerously low at idle. The oil light would occasionally flicker also. My 81 never reads below 2 bar and anything above 1000 rpm its at 6 bar or more. 
Any suggestions on why such low oil pressure? I must note however, since Friday was the first time I drove it and today is Monday, I haven't changed the oil or filter yet. If it wasn't so cold and rainy out now I would.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: Oil pressure low, temperature high! Help? (Kafer 53)*

Oil pump? Low loil?


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Oil pressure low, temperature high! Help? (Rabbid Rabbit)*

Oil level was on target. I thought about the pump, but would that cause a high oil temperature?


----------



## 89turbrio (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Oil pressure low, temperature high! Help? (Kafer 53)*

I always thought the rule was 1 bar for every 1K of revs. 
I have a cabroil-lay and once after pulling maximum boost for about 3-4 minutes straight, got caught in traffic backup of an accident and the temp rose and the oil pressure dipped below 1 at idle. I got out of the traffic and it cooled down.
I think my problem is the turbo should have an oil cooler. My oil before turbo never rose above straight up and down (100 I thnk?) Oh, and a WRX hood scoup and two fresh air vents one for the oil cooler and one for engine air inlet. 
I had a 300z that blew a head gasket and before it went all the way, it heated up a little above normal temp. This could be a symptom of your head gasket going... 
I have also heard of people putting a solid lifter oil pump on a hydro lifter engine just to keep the oil presssures honest.
Good luck!


----------



## texasscirocco (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Oil pressure low, temperature high! Help? (89turbrio)*

well from the 2 questions I read, I have the following suggestions
1 - Oil pressure shoulc be ~ 1 bar /1000rpm
2 - if you read 2 bar on highway and very low on idle
I would change the oil pump, easy 30 mins job. get a rubber gasket for oil pan while your at it.
Temparature is a ittle high perhaps,but probably due because of lack of oil flow on your engine parts , Mine did something similar, I changed the oil pump and the temperature issue solved itself once I got a pump that flowed the 20w50 oil prorly in the engine. (get a good Febi pump)


----------



## VW Bobby (Sep 2, 2000)

*Re: Oil pressure low, temperature high! Help? (texasscirocco)*

First and foremost, verify that you have the correct viscosity engine oil. If I had a penny for every early engine that the "lube boys" threw 5w oil in....
This problem has become more prevalent with the advent of "ten second instant oil change" shops.
I prefer installing the higher capacity (hydraulic head) oil pump in the earlier engines; my trusty 1980 has this beastie, and she's happy. Verify the system oil pressure with a mechanical gauge as soon as possible. Crankshaft bearings are totally dependent upon oil pressure.
Bobby


----------



## ramjetvw (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Oil pressure low, temperature high! Help? (Kafer 53)*

Dear Friend,
If you have a high temp,low oil pressure,it means you cooling system or water vanes in the engine could be dirty,clogged,with rust of other grime.Also check you water pump,with good clean water mixed with radiator coolant,will help to keep the water cooling system in good shape.
Also dont forget to check the fan speed that should go on and keep it undercontrolled temp.
Regards
Rama Rakesh V


----------



## 89turbrio (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Oil pressure low, temperature high! Help? (ramjetvw)*

If your coolant sys is in good shape- i.e. no stop leak- try redline waterwetter, it reduces surface tension of the water and increases the ability to make contact with the colling vanes in the radiator- allowing it to cool off more- thus increasing efi of cooling system and hopefully cooling down your temp a bit.
6 bucks


----------

